# Has anyone seen this stash



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

http://mochimochiland.com/2011/01/worlds-biggest-yarn-stash-update-and-interview/


----------



## AussieVik (Mar 23, 2011)

Whooow and I thought my 15 plastic tubs was a lot of yarn.
Cheers Vikki


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I know the building of a yarn stash is not a competition. I used to think I had about the biggest, but - assuming the unseen part of the room has as much yarn on its walls - I think I'll admit to having fewer balls of yarn than she. Mine is certainly _not_ as prettily displayed. But I think I'd rather spend my time knitting than building better storage for the stash. Now, if I could just get himself to make me such lovely storage ... I've saved the photo to be part of the screen saver. Maybe he'll see it and be inspired?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I know the building of a yarn stash is not a competition. I used to think I had about the biggest, but - assuming the unseen part of the room has as much yarn on its walls - I think I'll admit to having fewer balls of yarn than she. Mine is certainly _not_ as prettily displayed. But I think I'd rather spend my time knitting than building better storage for the stash. Now, if I could just get himself to make me such lovely storage ... I've saved the photo to be part of the screen saver. Maybe he'll see it and be inspired?


You are so funny!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have three balls.... is that called a stash?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

cakes said:


> I have three balls.... is that called a stash?


That's called a project!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought 5 plastic tubs was huge...and they are not even clear full


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Some people have all the luck!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

cakes said:


> I have three balls.... is that called a stash?


I would call it a stashette.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my! Like a lot of you, I thought my stash was big. It is pretty small compared to hers.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

That is some stash good on her she has lots to choose from.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Mercy! All that yarn and the lady needs a scarf :roll: ! I don't feel so bad about my stash now.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

First words out of my mouth- you are kidding!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

If she knits 24 x 7 from now until she goes to God, she will never knit or crochet all that yarn.....lucky her.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Truth be told, that's more than a little obscene ... in more ways than one!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

what's obscene about knitting wool,she could be stashing other stuff, booze,tobacco of all kinds,even drugs, goodness me live and let live.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW....would I like to be her just now....my stash is nowhere near as big, but my goodness, I saw some colours there that I really liked. With not much in the way of money and Christmas on the ever nearing horizon, I could certainly do with raking through that stash...my own does not have the variety...


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

YIKES! I wonder if there's a 12 step program for yarn addiction?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

You can be sure I'll show this to the mister when he gets up!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

And we wonder why we can't find yarn in the stores. It gets purchased and stored so others can't make use of it. Nice to have some stash but really that is an addiction and a waste of such lovely yarns just sitting on a shelf until you feel like knitting or crocheting. Just a shame. No, I am not jealous or envious of Bonnie's stash. It is lovely. I just think that such a hoarding deprives others of finding yarns for projects. Just my opinion sorry so negative.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Too much for anyone,even me,& i love wool.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow. Some people have all the luck


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Some people collect handbags, some collect shoes, some collect wool.
And in order of priority......


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

happycrafter said:


> what's obscene about knitting wool,she could be stashing other stuff, booze,tobacco of all kinds,even drugs, goodness me live and let live.


What's obscene is that there's more yarn there than she'll ever knit with; and its wasteful because most of it will rot before she gets to it.

She needs to stop buying, get back to knitting, and more importantly she needs to start giving it away to those less fortunate who would get on their knees to have just a few skeins of hers.

I don't deny that she's enjoying it, but she's still a hoarder!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just hope the yarn didn't "slip" during the photography session.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I decided my stash needed knitting before my daughter had to clear the house(my having had to clear 3 houses in the past 8 years)but once I started knitting again people started giving me yarns!I rarely buy new yarns but source from charity shops and car boot sales.Luckily my husband has agreed to let me have the box room for my craft stuff and to have a fitted cupboard made!! But where do I store all the stuff while this is being done???????????


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

To be honest if i had that stash i would go insane trying to decide what to knit first,lol


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow that is some stash.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

I want to be in her will.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

[LOL! Me, too....where do we submit our applications?

quote=jannyjo]I want to be in her will.[/quote]


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I looked at it again. I think I'm afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I have three balls.... is that called a stash?
> ...


haha


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I once saw a bumper sticker for a fabricaholoic---"The one who dies with the most fabric wins"! I'm afraid if all the yarn I have squirreled away were ever put visibly in one place it would compare to that photo!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I once saw a bumper sticker for a fabricaholoic---"The one who dies with the most fabric wins"! I'm afraid if all the yarn I have squirreled away were ever put visibly in one place it would compare to that photo!


That's precisely why you will never see all my yarn in one place. Giggle, giggle. No one really knows how much I have... including me!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I had to click away quick. All that yarn made my heart rate go up and my blood pressure rise, and I was having a hard time breathing! I want more yarn!!!!! I must have more yarn!!!!!! If I stop eating and if I don't buy propane for the the winter months I can buy more yarn..............love love love it. I LOVE YARN


----------



## Miss Caty (Jul 8, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> joycevv said:
> 
> 
> > I once saw a bumper sticker for a fabricaholoic---"The one who dies with the most fabric wins"! I'm afraid if all the yarn I have squirreled away were ever put visibly in one place it would compare to that photo!
> ...


I agree with that strategy! I loved the picture. My stash is in various places and containers. I pick up stuff that I love. I use it. When someone I know is starting to knit, I get them set up with a first project with a good yarn that the new knitter will like. Periodically, I do a stash cull and get the yarn I have fallen out of love with to other knitters who need it or covet it. I have too much but I am okay with that. Now I am trying to knit out of stash and not acquire too much more. Unfortunately, one of the really good yarn stores here is closing. I am going backwards on my resolution to pick up things I know I will use that this store has and the other local ones don't.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> joycevv said:
> 
> 
> > I once saw a bumper sticker for a fabricaholoic---"The one who dies with the most fabric wins"! I'm afraid if all the yarn I have squirreled away were ever put visibly in one place it would compare to that photo!
> ...


AmyKnits, I hope you are safe this morning...wherever you are in NY. I have lamented because I don't have room to organize my yarn better. But your post makes me feel better about that. What happens in my basement lair stays there! No one need know. I have this dread of using a stashed yarn because I might really want it for something lease later! Ruth


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## doglady557 (Feb 15, 2012)

If all of your yarn is set aside for specific projects is that a stash or just project yarn???? If that's just project yarn I have to get started on a stash!!! LOL!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Within the article is another link to even more pictures and you can see all sides of the room. Believe me this woman either has a problem or we're just looking at her store!

http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

that is not a stash - it is hoarding. ridiculous - she couldn't knit all that if she lived to be 200 :hunf:


----------



## denisue4u (Jan 23, 2012)

That puts it all in perspective for me now. I don't have a large stash! And.. if my husband thinks so.. I'll just show him this. 
LOL


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

jannyjo said:


> I want to be in her will.


Me too! Bagsy all the blue yarn and I will pay postage


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I would say she has an illness and I want to catch it.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, it so looks like my home - except that everything with me is in drawers and closets, I don't have a room for just, well, me... I envy her!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not sure but I think this might reflect a hoarding problem. Surely my stash does not say the same about me????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that was great you can see that she gave a great attempt at organizing it then it just got placed whereever...LOL I tried very hard NOT to get a stash and it didn't work... I have my yarn building up as we speak... I won't know all of it until we move but I know it wouldn't fill 2 bins... I'm pretty sure it wouldn't anyway.. well at least it won't fill 3 of them.. LOL that is scary when you think I have only been knitting for less than 2 years... all my yarn from my crochet projects are in nice little balls decorating my living room.. they all fit in a nice little basket.. now my thread is whole different story.. I thought I had to have all the colors and they are a bin all by them selves (crochet thread that is)


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree - my numerous tubs filled to the brim don't even come close to this. I can show him this and let him know it could be worse!


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

I would LOVE to have her stash! I have 2 sets of clear plastic deep pocket drawers (4 total) filled and 2 queen sized comforter bags full..I need shelves..


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness! After seeing this, I don't have a stash..... not even a bucket.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh my! What came to my mind when I saw the picture was,"That is just plain ridiculous!" I guess different strokes for different folks, but oh my gosh..she'll never be able to knit that up in her liftime. I think her hobby is collecting yarn and not so much knitting.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I have three balls.... is that called a stash?
> ...


And a small project at that!


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it would be nice to not just look at the picture (taken in 2007) and arrive at a conclusion or label her a hoarder without reading the update about her and what she does with the yarn. I would even recommend reading the comments about her...
If you are too busy let me summarize... She is a charity knitter. She makes baby blankets, helmet liners, by the hundreds. She makes clothes that all go to charity. She joins charity blogs when she sees they are looking for volunteers to make items. 
Her family, including her husband support her in what she does. 
BTW.... A true hoarder does not give up, or give away anything, she does, gladly. Those thinking she has a mental illness need to read the DSM-III-R and not try to stigmatize someone. IMHO


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

That is insane. that is a yarn store.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

How do you get ahold of her? I need some yarn that has been discontinued for a project


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

julielacykntr said:


> Mercy! All that yarn and the lady needs a scarf :roll: ! I don't feel so bad about my stash now.


what a laugh you are julie....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Definitely doesn't make me feel as bad as I did, but I still have wayyyyy too much yarn and hope to be able to get rid of some of this excess!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I looked at it again. I think I'm afraid. Very afraid.


Ann you are funny funny lol but I think I agree. It would be sooooo funny if she were not such a humanitarian. Come to think of it..... it is still funny and admirable.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! and I thought I had a large stash. This lady beats me for sure.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Fiberdiet said:


> I think it would be nice to not just look at the picture (taken in 2007) and arrive at a conclusion or label her a hoarder without reading the update about her and what she does with the yarn. I would even recommend reading the comments about her...
> If you are too busy let me summarize... She is a charity knitter. She makes baby blankets, helmet liners, by the hundreds. She makes clothes that all go to charity. She joins charity blogs when she sees they are looking for volunteers to make items.
> Her family, including her husband support her in what she does.
> BTW.... A true hoarder does not give up, or give away anything, she does, gladly. Those thinking she has a mental illness need to read the DSM-III-R and not try to stigmatize someone. IMHO


Thank you Fiberdiet for getting us in the right frame of mind. When we see the line we are sisters and brothers held together with one string .... she has a really big family. I would love to just browse through her stash though. Seriously, what a brave woman to have taken the picture and what an awesome woman to do what she does.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Fiberdiet said:


> I think it would be nice to not just look at the picture (taken in 2007) and arrive at a conclusion or label her a hoarder without reading the update about her and what she does with the yarn. I would even recommend reading the comments about her...
> If you are too busy let me summarize... She is a charity knitter. She makes baby blankets, helmet liners, by the hundreds. She makes clothes that all go to charity. She joins charity blogs when she sees they are looking for volunteers to make items.
> Her family, including her husband support her in what she does.
> BTW.... A true hoarder does not give up, or give away anything, she does, gladly. Those thinking she has a mental illness need to read the DSM-III-R and not try to stigmatize someone. IMHO


I think we all relate to her! I just think the article is cute and admire her for doing the pose. It is all good.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

She needs to knit --knit--knit and stop buying until she trims that stash down or it will actually overtake her house and her life


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

My stash fills up one of those hassock cubes I bought at Target. Seeing this makes me glad I have vowed not to buy more until I finish using what I already have. I guess that makes me a "Unstasher."


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

hgayle-I thought I was over the top with my 39 Rubbermaid totes full of yarn!! Now I don't feel so guilty. I did notice she has some bins that have multiple numbers of the same yarn in the same color. It would appear she has enough matching yarn for a number of solid colored projects. Denise


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Holyl Yarn-a-Moley!!! I couldn't have even imagined a stash like this in any one person's home! She looks very happy with the situation, though, and sounds like a very generous charity knitter. I'd be willing to bet there will be new yarn replacements as she attempts to knit down that stash, though.

Thanks for sharing and making us smile today.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AWESOME! And good to see that someone has WAY more yarn than I do! 

Hazel


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

My stash is small in comparison, just a few tubs worth and I'm glad. There are so many new yarns, patterns and things to knit that I am glad I don't have to feel guilty about buying new yarns. Now if I could only stay away from Knitting Paradise and stop downloading new patterns and ideas daily, I might be able to get rid of the stash I do have!!!!!


----------



## cwong (Oct 26, 2011)

I think this passed stash long ago and has become hoarding.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think this has become a yarn shop!

Hazel


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Within the article is another link to even more pictures and you can see all sides of the room. Believe me this woman either has a problem or we're just looking at her store!
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


No. This is.....well, I don't have a word for it. But no.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Fiberdiet, excuse me if I repeat your article. I think some of the recent folks missed it. Folks please read this carefully before you write any comments on the lady in the stash. She is not a hoarder. She is not mentally ill. She is not stashing. I wish I had the tallent to do what she is doing. Please remember to be nice with your answers. 


I think it would be nice to not just look at the picture (taken in 2007) and arrive at a conclusion or label her a hoarder without reading the update about her and what she does with the yarn. I would even recommend reading the comments about her...
If you are too busy let me summarize... She is a charity knitter. She makes baby blankets, helmet liners, by the hundreds. She makes clothes that all go to charity. She joins charity blogs when she sees they are looking for volunteers to make items. 
Her family, including her husband support her in what she does. 
BTW.... A true hoarder does not give up, or give away anything, she does, gladly. Those thinking she has a mental illness need to read the DSM-III-R and not try to stigmatize someone. IMHO


----------



## theolderchick (Oct 22, 2012)

Impressive,and she even gives two yarns for us to HAVE TO check out, hehe.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have three balls.... is that called a stash?


It's called a deformity.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

judihaven said:


> Fiberdiet, excuse me if I repeat your article. I think some of the recent folks missed it. Folks please read this carefully before you write any comments on the lady in the stash. She is not a hoarder. She is not mentally ill. She is not stashing. I wish I had the tallent to do what she is doing. Please remember to be nice with your answers.
> 
> I think it would be nice to not just look at the picture (taken in 2007) and arrive at a conclusion or label her a hoarder without reading the update about her and what she does with the yarn. I would even recommend reading the comments about her...
> If you are too busy let me summarize... She is a charity knitter. She makes baby blankets, helmet liners, by the hundreds. She makes clothes that all go to charity. She joins charity blogs when she sees they are looking for volunteers to make items.
> ...


Thank you for posting this! It's important not to label someone unless one understands the label. And please at least skim through the interview; this woman does phenomenally kind work.

Hazel


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

hgayle said:


> http://mochimochiland.com/2011/01/worlds-biggest-yarn-stash-update-and-interview/


That's just over the top but I do get it!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

This sure makes me feel better about my (Now consider) small stash.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not criticizing her, but I do think she might be a hoarder, just not in the usual sense of the word, because I doubt that she'll ever come close to using all that yarn. Personally, my stash (mostly from a real hoarder) pales in comparison and it sometimes makes me "nervous" in that I find myself wanting to knit as fast as I can so I can use up some of the yarn. I do enjoy my knitting, but I have really stopped buying yarn every time it's on sale. I also do a lot of charity knitting but know I'll never use what I have (approximately 4 Rubbermaid bins). And I also think she has more yarn than most LYS. But, she looks happy, and her family doesn't think she has a problem, so . . .


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! Think i'm inspired to knit my stash down


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Judi (and Dolly M.)-Well said!! Denise


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought my stash was big. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

now, I could really use that for my charity. I would have to have at least 5 different classes a week to get it used up. Nationwide Children's Hosp. and Jobs and Family Services would never ever run out of hats, scarves gloves and toys....


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

Can you say HOARDER?


hgayle said:


> http://mochimochiland.com/2011/01/worlds-biggest-yarn-stash-update-and-interview/


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

For those of you who criticize her for being a hoarder, why don't you go through your collection of salt shakers, dolls, fabrics, books, magazines, and any other collectibles that you have sitting around?

I'm sure that sharing her story was to be a happy thing. When did we become such a judgmental group?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

This is definitely the supreme SABLE....Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy !!

Makes mine look like a teeny weenie bit.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

this is more than a stash. we all have those. this is a problem! this lady may need some help, and i dont mean the kind to use the stash items!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I figure there are worse things to be addicted to than yarn. :lol: 

Hazel


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I want to go there and just touch all of it!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> I want to go there and just touch all of it!


Me, too!

Hazel


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > I have three balls.... is that called a stash?
> ...


Barely. LOL. Good one, Hlary4. 
:thumbup:


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

I would love to have a stash that big. I would never worry about running out of yarn.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I have made a startling and somewhat disappointing discovery re my own stash and I wouldn't be too surprised if it applied to others as well, and that is:

Whenever I get ready to knit something -- see a pattern or have a project in mind that I'd like to do -- I never, never, NEVER have the right yarn for the job. Never. I usually don't even have something that could be forced into service. (The one exception, of course, is sock yarn for socks.)

Conversely, if I get in the mood to do a project with some yarn from my stash, I rarely if ever am able to identify a pattern that works. 

Sooooo, I've decided to de-stash most of my yarn. That way, when I decide on a project I'll be sure to have the right yarn because I will go and procure it.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

my stash keeps growing cause i never have enough of one for a project i go out and get more of that or something to compliment it if the original yarn doesn't exist anymore. and come back with another big bag full of yarn. i call it compulsive. now if i had real spending money i think my stash would end up looking like hers. eeek!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Whenever I travel, I look in the phonebook--or on the Web--for any yarn stores in the area. I go in, and then, because I like to support small, local, independent businesses, I end up buying more yarn, books, whatever. So, I figure I'm helping the local economy, right?

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it. :roll: 

Hazel


----------



## ginger11 (Oct 30, 2012)

I wish she lived in my street.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

A great example of SABLE...Stash Acuired Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

There is an awful lot of negative feedback on this site that seems to be getting worse and worse. Let's all try to be less judgmental!!!!! She does lots of charity knitting and is happy with her stash.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

=( My stash is others Goodwill finds!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

And I thought I had a lot of yarn LOL


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I want me one of these


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going to have to blow up that picture and post it on my studio door...... Family may just see things in a new light!!!!!!!! Go Bonnie!!!!!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Unbelievable! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have cleaned my stash room up and out and can now walk through it without falling over things! I still need to clear yarn off the yarn room couch; that's where yarn left over from other projects lives. Maybe I'll just put that yarn in a big garbage bag in my yarn room closet and go through it periodically for knitting ideas. 

And then the couch will be freed up for me to actually sit on and knit on! So, when DH is watching Sons of Anarchy, a TV show I don't like, I can retreat to the knitting room and knit in comfort.

I used to organize my yarn by color. And for some reason, I'd put cotton and cotton-blend yarns in a separate container. Now that I've acquired more yarn--and fiber--I've just felt lucky to put things into the clear plastic bins I have in my yarn room.

I'd love to hear more about how people organize their stashes. Or how they stop buying more yarn and fiber! But maybe that's already been discussed and I missed it.

Hazel


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

andreah said:


> Can you say HOARDER?
> 
> 
> hgayle said:
> ...


Can you say be nice?????? Can you say, I am sorry for being so mean?????

I betcha if any one of us, and I mean the ones that are being nasty to this lady, would get in touch with her and ask for a donation they would get it. For example, I make prayer shawls, and I bet if I would call and say I am having financial problems, which we are, she would send me some yarn without hesitation.

Sooooooo the next time ANY ONE OF YOU calls her a hoarder or anything not nice, please look to your own home first, and I don't just mean your yarn.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

southernyankee said:


> There is an awful lot of negative feedback on this site that seems to be getting worse and worse. Let's all try to be less judgmental!!!!! She does lots of charity knitting and is happy with her stash.


Southernyankee, there is a saying that is listed as a signature quote ....For those who understand no explaination is necessary. For those who don't no explaination is possible.

I guess we have a couple of those onboard here today and they just don't get it. The other problem is they don't know how to be nice either. Go have a glorious day. Fell and hurt my arm, don't think it is broke, just really hard to move it, so knitting out today. Think I will find a spooky story on TV.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with you. Hope your arm isn't broken!!!!! Take care and I hope you are feeling better and able to knit soon.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! I'm pretty sure she has more than our local yarn shop . On the one hand it would be fun to go through to decide your next project. I have 2 tubs of yarn which is just right for me. Anymore and it sort of wears on me that I have projects that are "undone". I know I'm sorta wierd that way.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a fantastic selection .


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

She will never live long enough to use but a small portion of this. And I thought I overdid.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

hgayle said:


> http://mochimochiland.com/2011/01/worlds-biggest-yarn-stash-update-and-interview/


I am speechless


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

She can open a yarn store and we can all go shopping.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh the poor thing, it would be so confusing trying to get a project up and running, with all the yarn she has to sort through to find the perfect one. She probably starts looking and finds something completely different than what was in mind to begin with. Even if I had the room, storage, and money, I would not want a stash like that. Probably never get any knitting done at all.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Fiberdiet said:


> I think it would be nice to not just look at the picture (taken in 2007) and arrive at a conclusion or label her a hoarder without reading the update about her and what she does with the yarn. I would even recommend reading the comments about her...
> If you are too busy let me summarize... She is a charity knitter. She makes baby blankets, helmet liners, by the hundreds. She makes clothes that all go to charity. She joins charity blogs when she sees they are looking for volunteers to make items.
> Her family, including her husband support her in what she does.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

The trouble with acquiring that much stash is that you lose interest in the earlier yarns, or change you mind about what you like. Lots of it will just grow old, unknit. I like to go through mine every few years and realistically decide what yarns I've "outgrown" and will not want to knit anymore, and sell or give those away.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay... remember all the times you set a ball of yarn down and for the life of you you can't figure out where it went? I'm not pointing the finger or anything...but... I'm just sayin'. I have, well, I thought I had a stash until now...I want - need more yarn.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I can't be critical. I just know if i had the cash and the space that would be me. I gave up smoking without any trouble , I've never been tempted by drugs and can leave wine in the bottle but yarn - it calls to me.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

My question to everyone with huge stashes like this lady and some of you who replied - do you carry an insurance rider for covering all of that yarn in case of fire or whatever else that might happen? You really should because you must have a fortune (even with good buys) tied up in the yarn. And do you have the receipts to prove all of these purchases in case you have to call on the insurance?

I'm serious - there is a lot of money tied up in yarn that we as knitters just don't see (or what to see.) In this lady's case she really could afford to go on a long and delightful vacation without a worry.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

My question to everyone with huge stashes like this lady and some of you who replied - do you carry an insurance rider for covering all of that yarn in case of fire or whatever else that might happen? You really should because you must have a fortune (even with good buys) tied up in the yarn. And do you have the receipts to prove all of these purchases in case you have to call on the insurance?

I'm serious - there is a lot of money tied up in yarn that we as knitters just don't see (or want to see.) In this lady's case she really could afford to go on a long and delightful vacation without a worry.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay all I can say is......

1) I am sooooo totally jealous
2) I wish
3) The next time my husband complains about more wool I will show him this picture.

That said I have to say, Get your knit on sister :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

If you read the whole article thoroughly not only does she do a lot of charity knitting for which we certainly admire her, but it goes on to say...

"I feel obligated to say that this isnt all of her yarn. The living culture that is her yarn stash has long since spread down the stairs, and into several other rooms, where its started growing baby yarn colonies."

Maybe it's judgmental of me but I don't care how much charity knitting she does, she could do a lot more for those in need by giving away all that money instead of using it to buy more and more yarn that is just exploding into all corners of her house. 

Just sayin!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Whenever I travel, I look in the phonebook--or on the Web--for any yarn stores in the area. I go in, and then, because I like to support small, local, independent businesses, I end up buying more yarn, books, whatever. So, I figure I'm helping the local economy, right?
> 
> That's my story, and I'm sticking to it. :roll:
> 
> Hazel


Oh that's so noble of you, Hazel.
But I can see through you.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Hazel Blumberg said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I travel, I look in the phonebook--or on the Web--for any yarn stores in the area. I go in, and then, because I like to support small, local, independent businesses, I end up buying more yarn, books, whatever. So, I figure I'm helping the local economy, right?
> ...


What?! I'm doing my part for small business! I am keeping my LYS in business.

I think that the saying "Whatever floats your boat" applies here. I know women who spend thousands of dollars on designer shoes, clothes and beauty services. I prefer to buy yarn.

I have a friend who pulled out her credit card to purchase a $1700.00 dress to wear to a charity event. I spent $150.00 on mine, therefore I can spend $1550.00 on yarn, right? That's the way I am looking at it.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A stash is a stash is a stash is a stash, I say.  
Size may matter in some cases; but I'm sticking to my guns, er ..needles. 


cakes said:


> I have three balls.... is that called a stash?


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Can you believe it. My son swears have more yarn than this. Hahahahahahah! I wish.    :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

In heaven before your time!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > Hazel Blumberg said:
> ...


I Love your way of thinking. Doesn't take much to get to $150 when yarn is $15 - $20 a skein. The LYS loves to see me come in. :roll:  :thumbup:


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> If you read the whole article thoroughly not only does she do a lot of charity knitting for which we certainly admire her, but it goes on to say...
> 
> "I feel obligated to say that this isnt all of her yarn. The living culture that is her yarn stash has long since spread down the stairs, and into several other rooms, where its started growing baby yarn colonies."
> 
> ...


Why do you "feel obligated" to say that is not all of her yarn? Why do you "feel obligated" to say anything negative about her? What did she ever do to you? Do you know for a FACT that she bought all this yarn? Could someone have given her some? If she is being nice to others, what concern is it of your's where she got it or what she does or does not do with it? I feel obligated to let you know you are acting jealous for no reason. The End


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Me, too! I'll even send her a sample and a pic of the yarn label!
I wonder if folks contacted her about getting yarn from when this interview was first conducted? Hmmm...


Livingwaters said:


> How do you get ahold of her? I need some yarn that has been discontinued for a project


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

BUT ....this woman loves doing her stash thing,we don,t have a right to knock her for it either,i myself have many stashing habits..being it wool[and i have pleanty of that] or quilting fabrick,mags of all kinds,sewing items in every draw....[and clothing ] don,t tell me now that you don,t have clothing stashes,we all do ..........i myself do not find anything obscene [that was the word you used]about what she is doing.........she gets a kick out of this, and good on her,do not spoil it for her......after all she has done is to show us all her wonderful stash....have a nice day :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"He that is without sin, cast the first stone"
Somebody very wise said that and when he looked up from doodling in the sand, he and the person the crowd was ready to stone to death were the only ones around. Kinda makes ya think, huh?


judihaven said:


> andreah said:
> 
> 
> > Can you say HOARDER?
> ...


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, mine has room to grow. I must show my DH. He thinks I have all the yarn in the world.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Within the article is another link to even more pictures and you can see all sides of the room. Believe me this woman either has a problem or we're just looking at her store!
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


Ah! Thanks for _that_ link! I'd seen it, but not the risqué one, before.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

just turn me loose in there for 20 minutes ...


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > Within the article is another link to even more pictures and you can see all sides of the room. Believe me this woman either has a problem or we're just looking at her store!
> ...


this was at the end of the article...sooooo J-J, I believe she must have a problem


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> My question to everyone with huge stashes like this lady and some of you who replied - do you carry an insurance rider for covering all of that yarn in case of fire or whatever else that might happen? You really should because you must have a fortune (even with good buys) tied up in the yarn. And do you have the receipts to prove all of these purchases in case you have to call on the insurance?
> 
> I'm serious - there is a lot of money tied up in yarn that we as knitters just don't see (or want to see.) In this lady's case she really could afford to go on a long and delightful vacation without a worry.


Are you kidding??! I don't even take the receipts home! Even though 99% of my yarn came from second-hand stores for a fraction of the LYS' price, I wouldn't like my darling to see how much I've spent on it. Insure it? As in spend more money just for _having_ it? No way. If disaster strikes, I know where to buy more; Montreal is very well served by both Goodwill (In Québec, it goes by the name of Fripe-Prix Renaissance. 11 within 10 miles) and Value Village (8 within 10 miles) stores. It's never hard for me to find more lovely yarns!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Maybe it's judgmental of me but I don't care how much charity knitting she does, she could do a lot more for those in need by giving away all that money instead of using it to buy more and more yarn that is just exploding into all corners of her house.
> 
> Just sayin!


If I - for a single moment - believed that most of the money given to charities actually _went_ to those in real *need*, I'd give more. However, I know from first-hand experience that it does not.

I know that a thing I knit _does_ go to keep someone in need warm.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would call her a Hoarder not a Knitter!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

THat is almost sinful!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

cakes said:


> I have three balls.... is that called a stash?


I would worry! but not if you are female. oooops did i really type that?


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Seriously though! I dont have that much but enough to keep me knitting for a long long time, Im so pleased that wool squashes so it doesnt look as though there is that much in the various places I stash it! I too hide all receipts from hubby. I buy a lot of my wool from ebay and I justify my purchases as bargains. I got 450 gm of grey sock wool plus pattern for only 99p the other day such a bargain!! Trouble is I cant seem to stop buying more and more wool. I think Im addicted!!!


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Okay all I can say is......
> 
> 1) I am sooooo totally jealous
> 2) I wish
> ...


Im with you! But I dont think you ever have enough wool! Im hoping when I show my hubby this, hell be less annoyed at the wool about to be delivered in the next couple of days!! :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

As I looked at the photo in the article, all I could think of was that she will never, ever be able to use all of that yarn. Her poor kids or whoever has to empty her house when she dies will have to deal with it. Why not donate it to charities now? Or take it to schools, prisons, or senior centers and teach knitting? Why not host once a week day-long knit-for-charity parties?



Gerslay said:


> If you read the whole article thoroughly not only does she do a lot of charity knitting for which we certainly admire her, but it goes on to say...
> 
> "I feel obligated to say that this isnt all of her yarn. The living culture that is her yarn stash has long since spread down the stairs, and into several other rooms, where its started growing baby yarn colonies."
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hugs Judi. I love your style! My mother said to never speak ill of another as when you are in need it may just be that person who is the only one that will help you no questions asked. Blessings and angles come in many ways.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

I like your way of doing the cash math!!

While I agree that lots of people do have all sorts of expensive collections, I think that the reason this one makes me so uncomfortable is that the things in it could be put to such good, practical use -- provide comfort and warmth to people who really need it. The woman is a prolific charity knitter? Wonderful!! Truly!! Now, if only she'd let some others do some charity knitting with the yarn she can't get to. . .



AmyKnits said:


> I think that the saying "Whatever floats your boat" applies here. I know women who spend thousands of dollars on designer shoes, clothes and beauty services. I prefer to buy yarn.
> 
> I have a friend who pulled out her credit card to purchase a $1700.00 dress to wear to a charity event. I spent $150.00 on mine, therefore I can spend $1550.00 on yarn, right? That's the way I am looking at it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Even though I have bought over $400 in yarn this past year while i have been unable to knit, I am NOT trying to have the world's largest stash. I happily will settle for no place in the stash world, yielding to any and all other claimants. Actually, no place is where I soon may be, because my stash seems determined to take over the space I occupy. It (my stash) speaks to me when no one else is around, and tells me which additional yarns I need most. It even tells which fibers and what types of yarn and colors to include in "our" next purchase. Fortunately, what makes my stash happy, also makes me happy. Its only effect is to make more stash, a very reasonable demand, I think.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

judihaven said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the whole article thoroughly not only does she do a lot of charity knitting for which we certainly admire her, but it goes on to say...
> ...


Did you read the article? The 'feel obligated' quote was from the article...the interviewer came back to her five years later to do a follow up on the story only to find out that she had collected even more yarn.

She made herself a public figure by doing the first article, and then again five years later. When you open yourself up to the public you welcome the attention and you get a variety of opinions, including mine.

I'm not jealous, I'm a common sense practical person who sees that kind of 'stash' as wasteful. I'm sorry if that bothers you.

Peace.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's judgmental of me but I don't care how much charity knitting she does, she could do a lot more for those in need by giving away all that money instead of using it to buy more and more yarn that is just exploding into all corners of her house.
> ...


IMHO - I think that a chicken in the pot today is better than sox in a box five years from now.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > Gerslay said:
> ...


The only thing that bothers me is how mean you are sounding. Opinions are fine it is how you say it.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

judihaven said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > judihaven said:
> ...


You could be right that I sound mean. I tend to speak, and type, in a straight forward manner.  I'm used to editing and making things tight and crisp and easy to read and that can sometimes be mistaken as curt.


----------



## micheleleann (Oct 31, 2012)

That's almost wasteful imho. There are folks that can't afford yarn, she should donate it to someone who'll actually use it, rather than lay around naked with it! Lol


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

What a wonderfully generous person with her time, the items she makes and her stash.

1. When she discovered the boutique yarn stores she gave away all her existing box store yarns to a retirement home.

2. Any yarn she falls out of love with she gives away.

3. She continually knits items for charity.

4. There is no mention of knitting for herself, it is all about others.

5. Her daughter-in-law is not forgotten when sharing her stash.

If I was her daughter-in-law I would be so proud that I would want the world to know how giving she is.

LesleighAnne


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

great way to say that - check your own home first


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow. I think she has more yarn than my LYS. How fun would that stash be. I would be swimming in ideas but immobilized to start something because I'd be distracted by the other great yarns.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > Gerslay said:
> ...


APOLOGY ACCEPTED! Love ya' and a couple of kisses from dolly


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > Hazel Blumberg said:
> ...


I think we all probably collect something. Yarn, fiber, knitting needles, and spindles are my collectibles of choice.

Like you, I don't spend much on clothing. I HATE shopping for clothes, and because I'm self-employed as a freelance editor, indexer, and proofreader, my clients never see me. So, most of my clothing comes from Goodwill. (There's a GREAT Goodwill not far from my house. And when I have clothing that I don't wear any more or that I've outgrown--middle-aged spread?--it goes, along with household goods, some yarns, etc., to Goodwill. If I ever have to dress up, Goodwill's where I go for a dress.)

I think there are far worse things to be "addicted" to than yarn. And so many of us do charity knitting, in addition to knitting for ourselves, our families, and our friends. I think we give back a lot. Sounds like the woman with the enormous stash does, as well. She looks happy, and her family's behind her, so who are we to judge?

I wish she lived down the road from me! I'd be over there, playing with her yarn, regularly.

Hazel (who gets to go to an Icelandic sheep sheep shearing tomorrow!)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

judihaven said:


> APOLOGY ACCEPTED! Love ya' and a couple of kisses from dolly


You are too funny! First you mistakenly think I was being mean and then you mistakenly think I was apologizing. LOLOL

Its okay though, I'll officially apologize now...and I do 'mean' it!

Mucho on the Mea Culpas!

And a belly rub for Dolly!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > APOLOGY ACCEPTED! Love ya' and a couple of kisses from dolly
> ...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I know the building of a yarn stash is not a competition. I used to think I had about the biggest, but - assuming the unseen part of the room has as much yarn on its walls - I think I'll admit to having fewer balls of yarn than she. Mine is certainly _not_ as prettily displayed. But I think I'd rather spend my time knitting than building better storage for the stash. Now, if I could just get himself to make me such lovely storage ... I've saved the photo to be part of the screen saver. Maybe he'll see it and be inspired?


JJ dear, it depends on how selectively perceptive "he" is! With some men you need to first get their attention, like hitting them up side of the head with a 2 x 4. :lol:


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Hoarder is the first word that come to mind.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

BSH said:


> Hoarder is the first word that come to mind.


here we go again lol lol lol


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Heres more pictures:

http://www.skweezer.com/s.aspx?q=http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, most everyone collects something. I love hand-thrown pottery. However, there is a point at which it becomes obsessive/compulsive. When I sewed a lot, I kept every scrap of leftover fabric, and often bought something intending to make a lovely dress or whatever. And often I used those pieces, but when I had to move a few years ago, I sent a lot to Good Will. What I kept I'm currently using for odds and ends---drapery for my bedroom, a new patchwork bedspread, a cover for my mixer, etc. Hoarding may be a harsh word, but this lady does seem to have a bit of a problem. When she passes on to that great knitting store in the sky, someone WILL benefit from all that saving.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Whenever I travel, I look in the phonebook--or on the Web--for any yarn stores in the area. I go in, and then, because I like to support small, local, independent businesses, I end up buying more yarn, books, whatever. So, I figure I'm helping the local economy, right?
> 
> That's my story, and I'm sticking to it. :roll:
> 
> Hazel


I also support the local economy!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> You can be sure I'll show this to the mister when he gets up!


I think I'll do the same--dh will be relieved to see that mine is nowhere near as overflowing!!

Karen N.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

It sounds like Bonney's entire knitting focus goes to creating handmade items that other people really need. If she's knitting "hundred" of items to donate to multiple charities, I wonder if she has help from other knitters in using her yarns and getting her donations out to the people who need them so desperately. I applaud her for her dedication and loving work for many good causes.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

So a knitter has a big stash. So what! It's none of anybody else's business if whe wants to spend her time and money on it. It's her time and money. I don't see why people have to make such comments on it. My Grannie used to say that if I couldn't say something good about somebody, I should keep my big mouth shut. Whatever floats yer boat! She ain't hurting nobody with her yarn; and she enjoys making stuff for charity. So leave her alone and let her enjoy it already for heaven's sake! Dif'rent strokes for dif"rent folks.....


----------



## onanong (Jan 3, 2018)

))))


----------



## onanong (Jan 3, 2018)

Would love to see your stash


----------

